# Flying in very early pregnancy



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I have been doing lots of research and most reports come back as flying is relativley safe as long as you are healthy and keep mobile, however I am just looking for reassurance as to how many ladies have travelled in the very early stages and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy? I am also worried about being exposed to the sun too much (I am a total sun worshiper normally) I am seeing my GP next week but its playing on my mind

This is the first time I have ever been pregnant so I don't want to take anything for granted and if I have to lose money then so be it, but at the same time this wil be the last holiday if everything progresses well (fingers and legs crossed)

Any experiences?
Thanks very much x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How long is the flight? I can't give you any statistics on how many have been ok, but I would say the vast majority of women fly without any issues. Get some flight socks, and keep mobilising. If its a long haul flight, you may be able to be prescribed some aspirin. Keep in the shade as much as possible, as the heat of the sun increases your body temperature which can be dangerous to the baby, and your skin may burn more easily in pregnancy,

Have a good time,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi EmilyCaitlin

Thanks for the quick reply, I am off to Portugal in less than 3 weeks, I am currently 4 weeks so really early! The flight is around 2 1/2 hours so not terribly long but I am a worrier. I don't plan on sitting in the sun all day as I am fair skinned so just need reassurance that I am not being an irresponsible person!

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

We've just come back, it rained 6 out of the 7 days! Hope you have better weather x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

So do I it will hardly be worth the 555am flight otherwise


----------

